# You know your game sucks when. . .



## Sil3n7 (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok So I thought It would be fun to have a long thread about funny ways games suck. So without further ado:

You know your game sucks when people dont even bother downloading it for free.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 22, 2007)

you know your game sucks when people turn it off as soon as they see the intro.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 22, 2007)

you know your game sux when children are daring each other to play it.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 22, 2007)

you know when your agme sucks when its on sale at 5.99 when it should be £50


----------



## xalphax (Feb 22, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Feb 22 2007 said:


> you know when your agme sucks when its on sale at 5.99 when it should be £50



nobodies buying it, still


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 22, 2007)

You know your game sucks when The title starts with dora and ends with explorer


----------



## xalphax (Feb 22, 2007)

you know your game sucks when people just use it as dustcover


----------



## Mortenga (Feb 22, 2007)

You know your game sucks when you get teased for playing it.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 22, 2007)

You know your game sucks when its on a Tiger.Com


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 22, 2007)

You know your game sucks when Michael Jackson dances and is the main character


----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2007)

You know your game sucks when your warehouse gets broken into, the games stolen, and a week later, the warehouse is broken into again, and the games are put back. 

You know your game sucks when you have your DS stolen, and the pickpocket returns to slip the game back into your bag. 

You know your game sucks when GBATEMP reaches a unanimous conclusion not to add it to the releases list. 

You know your game sucks when release teams refuse to dump it.

You know your game sucks when flashcard reviews state "does not support "game XXY"" as one of the _pros_ (or, alternatively, when they put "supports "game XXY"" as one of the _cons_. 

You know your game sucks when flashcard makers market their card as "does not run "game XXY"". 

You know your game sucks when modchip makers program their chips to refuse to load it. 

You know your game sucks when Nintendo issues a firmware update that prevents your Wii from starting it.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 22, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Feb 22 2007 said:


> You know your game sucks when Nintendo issues a firmware update that prevents your Wii from starting it.Â


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 22, 2007)

You know your game sucks when a movie with the same title was released a month prior.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 22, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Feb 22 2007 said:


> You know your game sucks when a movie with the same title was released a month prior.



so true  :'(


----------



## Caoimhin (Feb 22, 2007)

You know your game sucks when your console shreds the CD/DVD/cartridge or deletes the backup.


----------



## mikeosoft (Feb 22, 2007)

You know your game sucks when it's for ps3


----------



## GameDragon (Feb 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Caoimhin @ Feb 22 2007 said:


> You know your game sucks when your console shreds the CD/DVD/cartridge or deletes the backup.



That happened twice to me already @[email protected] The CD was broken to pieces...


----------



## Caoimhin (Feb 22, 2007)

QUOTE(GameDragon @ Feb 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Caoimhin @ Feb 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You know your game sucks when your console shreds the CD/DVD/cartridge or deletes the backup.
> ...


You've got a smart console, man


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 22, 2007)

You know your game sucks when you hold it next to your lap all day instead of playing it.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 22, 2007)

You know your game sucks when reviews just say, "PFFT....". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I'm typing this through the DS Opera Browser.....yep, my R4DS came in today and seems to be working perfectly. WOOT!)


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 22, 2007)

You know your game sucks when its a based on a movie/cartoon AND by THQ.


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 22, 2007)

You know your game sucks when you don't want to play it?
Is that too literal?


----------



## serious_sean (Feb 22, 2007)

you know your game sucks when you start sailing, then leave, make yourself breakfast, and come back, having not yet reached your destination.

you know your game sucks when it has half as many levels as its predecessor, and a water pack. And the best parts of the game are when the pack comes off.


----------



## iza (Feb 22, 2007)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Feb 22 2007 said:


> you know your game sucks when you start sailing, then leave, make yourself breakfast, and come back, having not yet reached your destination.
> 
> you know your game sucks when it has half as many levels as its predecessor, and a water pack. And the best parts of the game are when the pack comes off.


hey now....


----------



## digitalforums (Feb 22, 2007)

you know your game sucks when it was made for the atari jaguar


----------



## Modrak (Feb 22, 2007)

You know your game sucks when it's over as the intro reaches the end.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 22, 2007)

you know your game sucks when you just had to choose options of tasks for your character two or three times and the rest is cutscenes (aka "i want to PLAY not just WATCH, would have bought a movie then")


----------



## Issac (Feb 22, 2007)

You know your game sucks when you see thousands of eyeballs lying out in the streets, stabbed out with a fork, due to a crap game imageburned inte the eyes!


----------



## Smuff (Feb 22, 2007)

You know your game suck when it has roman numerals at the end of its name
Eg. F***L  F**TAS* MCMLXXIII

You know you game sucks when it's main character is a "bandicoot" (WTF ???)

You know your game sucks when it's got more 'R's in the title than any other letter
(RRRRRRRRRRRRRRIDGE - RRRRRRRRRRRaceRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR)

You know your game sucks when you spend more time setting up the car mechanics than you do driving it

You know your game sucks when it's Japanese and they released an english language version - they never do this for the truly great JPN stuff.

You know your game sucks when it's called "High FIve Vegas" and is the biggest pile of kaka ever released to a game buying public

I bore myself now......


----------



## bobrules (Feb 22, 2007)

You know your game suck when you spend less than 5 minutes on it.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 22, 2007)

You know your game sucks when you put it on pause to watch Bargain Hunt. *shudder*


----------



## digitalforums (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Feb 23 2007 said:


> You know your game sucks when you put it on pause to watch Bargain Hunt. *shudder*


that is the best LOL


----------



## xalphax (Feb 23, 2007)

you know your game sucks when you dont mind losing your save due to low battery power ;-]


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(digitalforums @ Feb 22 2007 said:


> you know your game sucks when it was made for the atari jaguar


There were some very good games for the Jag actually.


----------



## Lily (Feb 23, 2007)

You know your game sucks when two million unsold copies end up being crushed, encased in cement, and dumped in a landfill in Alamogordo, New Mexico.

You also know your game sucks when it draws comparison to Superman 64.


----------



## Strider (Feb 23, 2007)

You know your game sucks when everyone releases raving reviews and drools over it just because they've all been hyped up by marketing.


----------



## Smuff (Feb 23, 2007)

You know your game sucks when you'd rather spend time on here typing shite like this than actually playing it


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(iza @ Feb 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(serious_sean @ Feb 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > you know your game sucks when you start sailing, then leave, make yourself breakfast, and come back, having not yet reached your destination.
> ...














you know your game sucks when "it's in the game"


----------



## Squiffy (Feb 23, 2007)

You know your game sucks when... I just lost The Game.


----------



## OSW (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(iza @ Feb 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(serious_sean @ Feb 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > you know your game sucks when you start sailing, then leave, make yourself breakfast, and come back, having not yet reached your destination.
> ...



Damn that was good.


now, you know your game sucks when it's made by rare (after microsoft bought them)


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 23, 2007)

You know your game sucks when you will only let a blind deaf and mute person play it


----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Feb 23 2007 said:


> You also know your game sucks when it draws comparison to Superman 64.


...a comparison in Superman's favour


----------



## Mortenga (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Feb 22 2007 said:


> You know your game sucks when you put it on pause to watch Bargain Hunt. *shudder*



So, you wanna tell me what's wrong with bargain hunt?
I love bargain hunt.
I used to watch it all the time when i was younger.
Maybe since i've gotten older I haven't realised it sucks yet.


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 23, 2007)

The producer's glasses scare me...

- Sam


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(JoMomma @ Feb 23 2007 said:


> So, you wanna tell me what's wrong with bargain hunt?


You wanna tell me what isn't wrong with Bargain Hunt?


----------



## Xellos2099 (Feb 23, 2007)

You know the game suck when:  It has a loading screen and it is a damn snes cartitage


----------



## Smuff (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Feb 23 2007 said:


> you know your game sucks when "it's in the game"


----------



## OSW (Feb 24, 2007)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Feb 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Feb 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > you know your game sucks when "it's in the game"



... sorry, i really don't get it...


----------



## shadow1w2 (Feb 24, 2007)

You know your game sucks when: you have to clean up after it.
When: A go win for yay press A!
When: Even the game charectors think you stupid for getting it. (I think seaman sorta counts)
When: The game makes you think your machine is broken. And doesnt stop anytime soon...


----------



## dirtycarrot (Feb 24, 2007)

You know your game sucks when you play it for 10 minutes only to find it sucks, then jump on metacritic to find out how much others think the game sucks just so you know it isn't just you!


----------



## Nevin007 (Feb 24, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Feb 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Feb 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(.TakaM @ Feb 23 2007 said:
> ...




Finish my sentence. EA Sports...

what I don't get is why that's in this thread? EA kicks ass.


----------



## Vater Unser (Feb 24, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Feb 23 2007 said:


> now, you know your game sucks when it's made by rare (after microsoft bought them)


IMO Rare started to suck _before_ they were bought by Microsoft (that's why it was a good decision to let them go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Issac (Feb 24, 2007)

edit: TOO LATE!

You know your game sucks when you don't really give a flyin' f...


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Feb 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(OSW @ Feb 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > now, you know your game sucks when it's made by rare (after microsoft bought them)
> ...


What about Conker?

- Sam


----------



## Lily (Feb 24, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Feb 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Feb 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(OSW @ Feb 23 2007 said:
> ...



Conker is a pretty terrible game.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 24, 2007)

you talking about conker's bad fur day? i think that was a pretty good game (little too short, though)


----------



## pipesfranco (Feb 24, 2007)

people would rather reply to this thread than play your drivel!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Feb 24, 2007)

You know your game sucks when there are glitches like walls that are too low to climb over but too high to jump onto XD


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Nevin007 @ Feb 24 2007 said:


> Finish my sentence. EA Sports...



"It's in the game you bought last year"?


----------



## Mortenga (Feb 24, 2007)

You know your game sucks when it gets bullied in the game playground.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 24, 2007)

You know your game sucks when it has an event horizon, past which even light cannot escape.


----------



## Killermech (Feb 24, 2007)

You know your game sucks when the clerks force you to sign a contract where you can never return it again after you bought it.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Feb 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Nevin007 @ Feb 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Finish my sentence. EA Sports...
> ...


Wow you got it!


----------



## chalupa (May 25, 2007)

Now i come to give life to this thread!

you know your game sucks when Jack Thompson labels it as a breath of fresh air to the gaming industry.

When the words "super" and "64" are in the title yet is released for the xbox 360.

When the game has a price tag of -$5.99

When your game was used to torture innocent Jews in concentration
camps.

When the game is made of 100% recyclable material, including the disk itself.

When the loading screen is the best part of the game.

When the ESRB rates it T for terd.


----------



## thegame07 (May 25, 2007)

you know your game sucks when the option menus are more exciting than the game itself.


----------



## chalupa (May 25, 2007)

You know your game sucks when it is known to be the leading cause of cancer.


----------



## Da Foxx (May 25, 2007)

You know when your game sucks when it has a rating below 4.


----------



## gov78 (May 25, 2007)

When the in game music makes ur ears bleed and game play causes Aids of the eyes and hands


----------



## jaxxster (May 25, 2007)

When even the nerds at school refuse to play it.


----------



## Spikey (May 25, 2007)

You know your game sucks when it's been out for the DS for 2 years and it's sold less than 1,000 copies worldwide. (seeing as how many damned DSs have been sold worldwide to date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

You know your game sucks when stores are paying customers to take copies to clear their shelves/storage rooms.

You know your game sucks when you have to bribe people with Halo 3 beta to buy it.


----------



## superkyre (May 25, 2007)

You know your game sucks if Seanbaby refers to it in EGM.

You know your game sucks if it suddenly ejects your flash memory card out of your flash cart. Then it ejects your flash cart.

You know your game sucks if it was originally on a home console and was directly ported to a portable console. By Sony.

You know your game sucks... so's your face.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Feb 24 2007 said:


> You know your game sucks when the clerks force you to sign a contract where you can never return it again after you bought it.




man you shop at bestbuy and target too much


----------



## Sil3n7 (May 25, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ May 25 2007 said:


> You know your game sucks when you have to bribe people with Halo 3 beta to buy it.


Too true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW: Thanks for ressurecting this thread Chalupa


----------



## megatron_lives (May 25, 2007)

You know your game sucks when people would rather be posting "you know your game sucks when..." on forums rather than playing it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peace


----------



## FrozenOne23 (May 25, 2007)

You know your game sucks when shops are too shy to put it for sale.

You know your game sucks when it's given away for free (or even better, with 20 bucks with it)

You know your game sucks when it won't get dumped to prevent people from playing it.

You know your game sucks when it's in the budget corner on the release date.

You know your game sucks when even gamespot refuses to review it.

You know your game sucks when people still laugh about it in 2020.


----------



## Mewgia (May 25, 2007)

You know your game sucks when the only use it gets is as a rifle target.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 26, 2007)

You know your game sucks when you have to pay release groups large sums of money to dump it.


----------



## Westside (May 26, 2007)

When you have to make a post on GBAtemp about how much it sucks.


----------



## bobrules (May 26, 2007)

You know your "backup" game sucks when a rom trimmer trimms the entire data.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 26, 2007)

You know your game sucks when it has "Zelda" in the title.






(in soviet russia)


----------



## Westside (May 26, 2007)

You know your game sucks when linkiboy likes it.

(in soviet russia)


----------



## Prophet (May 26, 2007)

You know your game sucks, when anticipation gives way to disappointment and it all ends with a fan-boy lying motionless in a tub…


What did you think this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 smiley did after he walks off to the right? 
Poor little guy.


----------



## imgod22222 (May 27, 2007)

You know your game sucks when your teacher gives you a C when you spend over 20 hours more than any other person programming it :'( (true story)


----------



## Darkforce (May 27, 2007)

You know your game sucks when it gets a review score of less than 80%

You know your game sucks when it's by EA

You know your game sucks when the developer has yet to be bought by EA

You know your game sucks when it cost less than $10 million to make

You know your game sucks when it's by Sega post DC

You know your game sucks when Peter Molyneux appologises for it being so crap.


----------



## bobrules (May 27, 2007)

You know your game sucks when it is rated EC on the ESRB rating


----------



## chalupa (May 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Sil3n7 @ May 25 2007 said:


> Too true
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any time my friend, any time.

you know your game sucks when the team responsible for the translation of Zero Wing decides to bring Mother 3 to the states.
42 exp. are belong to us.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 28, 2007)

Knowing the team, exp wpuld not be abreviated, nor any other word.


----------



## chalupa (May 28, 2007)

You know your game sucks when the sonic 360 team says your game is full of bugs and glitches


----------



## BHK_Heartless (May 28, 2007)

you know your game sucks when you play Custer's Revenge afterwards


----------



## Veho (May 28, 2007)

You know your game sucks when an EA representative is overheard saying it "lacks in originality and innovation".


----------



## TLSpartan (May 28, 2007)

You know your game sucks when there is a Z instead of a S(Petz anyone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nileyg (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ May 28 2007 said:


> You know your game sucks when there is a Z instead of a S(Petz anyoneÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be talkin shit about the Z's...




you might make cindy cry...


----------



## JPH (May 28, 2007)

You know your game sucks if it gets a lower rating than Superman 64.


----------



## legendofphil (May 28, 2007)

You know your game sucks when its nothing more than a repressed memory.

or

You know your game sucks when EA holds the license and the title ends in a year.


----------

